# Facebook Photo of The Week on Soapqueen



## seven (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.soapqueen.com/bramble-berry-news/facebook-and-instagram-photo-of-the-week-aug-15th-21st/








Very happy  thanks for looking!

Thank you too to this forum, i learned A LOT from you guys!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so thrilled for you!!!  However I'm not a bit surprised....those are exquisite,classy designs.  Congratulations!


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Jstar (Aug 22, 2015)

Gorgeous! And Congrats!


----------



## seven (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 22, 2015)

You are truly a soaperstar.  I am not surprised your work is highlighted; instead, just thrilled!  Congratulations Sarah!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 22, 2015)

Excellent work as ever! Always in awe of your soaps!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2015)

How awesome! Congratulations. Really beautiful


----------



## TVivian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahhh!!! I was so excited when I saw this on Instagram! Congratulations Sarah! You deserve it, your soaps are AMAZING!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2015)

I really like how you designed the layers of color in your soap to set off the stamped design. Lovely!


----------



## seven (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you ladies


----------



## not_ally (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations, Sarah!  Nice for the Stamping Queen to be recognized by the Soap Queen!

You really are amazing combining soap with stamps, the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 22, 2015)

Less than you deserve Seven.  Your soaps are absolutely beautiful. I haven't bought soap since I've been making it. Not from the store or a crafter, however yours is the only soap I've even considered buying (see long ago post) and I would have if I could have!


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 22, 2015)

You rock! congratulations 
Those soaps deserve the recognition, they are so pretty!


----------



## newbie (Aug 22, 2015)

WooHoo! How exciting! Congratulations, Seven.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 22, 2015)

Your soaps are just gorgeous, Seven! Congratulations!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 22, 2015)

That's just AWESOME Seven!!!! Very well deserved recognition for very beautiful work. Congratulations!!!!! :clap:


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are impressive . Congrats!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 22, 2015)

True artistry.  Congratulations and beautiful work!


----------



## seven (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats, seven!  These are all lovely.  I have to say though, the blue one is my favorite.  That navy color is magnificent!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 24, 2015)

So awesome! Your such a wonderful soaper I am so happy for you!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations! Your soaps are really beautiful, and even though it's been said many times, the stamping is exquisite. Well deserved.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations Seven, those soaps are gorgeous! I love the swirls and colors and how your stamps really set the whole thing off.


----------



## seven (Aug 27, 2015)

Again, thank you everyone


----------



## Saponista (Aug 27, 2015)

Well done seven, I always love your work


----------



## rparrny (Aug 27, 2015)

True artisan work worthy of all the praise, congrads!


----------

